# Internships Abroad?



## Stryker87 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello all,

So all of my peers are looking into study abroad opportunities right now, and I myself was contemplating doing one. Until my father pointed out that I have a hard enough time making it to classes as is and that being in a foreign country probably would only be worse. He then suggested that I find an internship aboard.

So, I've been looking for an opera house in europe that has an internship program. As of now I've only found one and they have no interest in an international student.

So, my question is if anybody around here has ever heard of an internship abroad being available?

-Tyler


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't say that it is impossible, but I would say highly improbable. Since we do things different in the US than other places in the world, having to train someone in the basics (for them) may be more than what they are looking for. I would first find a study abroad program through a college and then sneak into the local theater for some work while there.

Good luck.


----------

